

Venezuelan Prostitutes Earn More Selling Dollars Than Sex - kevin818
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-06-09/venezuela-prostitutes-earn-more-selling-dollars-than-sex.html

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.businessinsider.com/prostitutes-trade-dollars-
in-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/prostitutes-trade-dollars-in-
venezuela-2014-6), which points to this.

~~~
kevin818
Didn't know that. Thanks!

